# Water Pressure in the Philippines



## ablack2000 (Feb 7, 2015)

I just moved to a new subdivision in San Fernando and I was told the water pressure was good. I tested it before moving in and it was (this was 3pm in the afternoon).

Once I moved in and take a shower between 6am - 9am, the water pressure is so low that I cannot even get the hotel water units to make the water hot. 

What advice can be given to increase the water pressure at the house? It's a 5 bedroom - 4 bath house. Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ablack2000 said:


> I just moved to a new subdivision in San Fernando and I was told the water pressure was good. I tested it before moving in and it was (this was 3pm in the afternoon).
> 
> Once I moved in and take a shower between 6am - 9am, the water pressure is so low that I cannot even get the hotel water units to make the water hot.
> 
> What advice can be given to increase the water pressure at the house? It's a 5 bedroom - 4 bath house. Thank you.


Howdy and sorry to hear of the water problem. Unfortunately it is a common problem most everywhere. That time of day, everyone including school kids are up, washing dishes and bathing. Only solution will be to use water at a different time when the demand is not so high.
My wife works for the local water company where we live and the same problem exists here. It's just par for the course and one of the many adjustments we must make living here.

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like the Philippines...LOL oh gosh couldn't resist that. I'll bet most of us have our own water system or a back up system, some have huge water tanks situated on their roof so it not only provides warm water but water pressure.

We had installed a manual water pump outside (drilling) and from there we hooked up an electric pump and tank for the house, nothing worse than loss of water pressure or water, not sure of the total cost for everything but it would be from $550 - 750 depending on the size of your tank, I'd have quality steel pipes installed also, we use the water for shower, clothes, dishes so I could care less about high quality plastic tubing.

But like I mentioned with a larger steel tank on the roof if possible you could have much more water in reserve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Count your blessings, at least you have water. Where I live Tue, Thu, & Sat are no water days and sometimes it gets sporadic on the days we are supposed to have water flow. This is from the municipal water supply system, we don't use it for drinking or cooking.

Fred


----------

